# Copper Bolus Tips



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm headed out for the first round of copper bolusing my herd today, and was curious if there are any tips, tricks, or advice-especially on getting them to take it easier or keeping my goats from hating me afterwards?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow good question, this newbie wants to know too! I got a spring loaded bolus gun as I heard they are easier to get down the pills with babies....let us know how it goes! Did you find a place that told you how to give the pills? I am not sure how to do that....we need to do that this week or next week too.

tami


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had to order from Hoeggers since nobody carries them locally here, so I didn't get a chance to talk to anybody about them :/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread has a lot of good tips! http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/getting-bolus-them-162926/

I use a calf bolus gun (plastic plunger type) and the 4 gram ultracruz boluses and strawberry yogurt. I bolused 10 goats on Sunday and 3 of them ended up chewing the bolus and 1 spit it out whole but then swallowed the second time. So I guess my numbers aren't very good and I had to catch them to do it because the strawberry yogurt isn't going to convince them to let me shove that plastic thing down their throat!

Good luck!


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

I too just use a pull plunger. After inserting the plunger and shooting the pill in, I hold their mouth shut, head all the way back, and massage their throat/neck until I see them swallow a few times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. It didn't go as well as I had hoped (I had NO clue a goat could spit that far!!!), and they ended up chewing at least one capsule each. I'm determined to have it go better next time though!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The problem I always have with the pills is finding a bolus gun that will hold the pill. The ones that are supposedly for sheep are way too big for the 4g pills and the pill falls out before you can get it in the back of their throat.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I've seen people just cut the top off of a regular syringe.... Has anybody tried that? I have copper coming in this week, and was wondering how to get it in them with the least amount of stress- on me. :chin:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I squirt a little probios paste into the chamber of the bolus gun to hold the bolus in there. It works great for that, but sometimes too well as the bolus wants to follow the gun back out from the stickiness. I also smear probios all over the outside of the barrel to sort of lubricate it. I now pretty much bury the whole thing all the way down their throat. I know that sounds horrible, but if you have their head pointed up and aim right down the middle with firm pressure, it goes that far without killing them and get the bolus down them. Some goats can still spit it up. I believe using the same technique they use to spit up a cud. I catch it and do them again without the probios and usually get it to stick the second time. I hate doing this to my goats, but the results on a goat that needed copper is amazing


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I used to buy the ones for cows and then measure 4grams for each one and put it in a smaller capsule. The pills they sell that are pre measured for goats are a lot smaller so they don't fit in the bolus gun. Before I didn't have any problems, my husband would put in in the back of their throat and Id squirt some water in their mouth to make them swallow. Pretty easy and only one or two would hold it in their mouth until I let them go then spit it out.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sbaker said:


> I've seen people just cut the top off of a regular syringe.... Has anybody tried that? I have copper coming in this week, and was wondering how to get it in them with the least amount of stress- on me. :chin:


My goats think it's hilarious when I try to fool them into swallowing copper without a bolus gun. People that routinely give their goats treats *do* have good luck getting them to.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

I really like seeing this question. Giving copper has been one of my least favorite goatie chores. I'd rather trim hooves for sure, lol. Make sure that you have gotten one down before you move on to another goat. I recently was giving my goats copper, thought I had gotten them all down. Looked down to find a chewed and spit out copper bolus. :scratch: I had already given it to three goats or so I thought. I don't know which one had tricked me into thinking they took it. So long story short, some goat didn't get their copper this time.:tear:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm thinking about coating it in coconut oil, and then using the syringe to push it down. Sound like an o.k. plan? I think my copper should be in by tomorrow, so I guess I'll find out then! lol!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

chelsboers said:


> I used to buy the ones for cows and then measure 4grams for each one and put it in a smaller capsule. The pills they sell that are pre measured for goats are a lot smaller so they don't fit in the bolus gun. Before I didn't have any problems, my husband would put in in the back of their throat and Id squirt some water in their mouth to make them swallow. Pretty easy and only one or two would hold it in their mouth until I let them go then spit it out.


That's what I do too. It's solo much cheaper. I use the plastic small cattle balling gun as well. At first I had them all spitting them out and I don't like waist lol my biggest pet peeve on anything..... So I got mad. I figured out I wasn't putting the gun far enough back there because I didn't want to hurt them. Now I put the gun in and hold their head up high...... I make sure it's back far enough... Give it and hold their mouth shut and up. 
For the smaller kids I tried the pill popper thing.... It sucked  then I bought some copper from a guy that figured it was a waist of money. He also sent his pill popper that he 'fixed' he cut the part that holds the pill off then got a hard plastic small pipe thing.... I looks like a small PVC pipe and glued that on. Oh my it is soooo much better. So if your having trouble I totally suggest getting one of your small pills and taking it to a hardware store and finding a pipe that fits it and fixing it the way he did.... Total life saver

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jessica - any chance you can post a photo of the contraption you are referring to??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a spring loaded bolus gun...anyone have one that they can tell me how well they do and how it is used? tami


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I bolused 2 weeks ago for the first time and used this: http://www.jefferspet.com/buster-pet-piller/camid/PET/cp/JK-B1/ . I bought it from Jeffers at the same time as the copper. I filled the syringe with a molasses/water mixture, tipped up their heads and held the mouth open by the upper jaw, stuck it as far back as it would go, and popped it in. Then I held their mouths shut, rubbed their throats and blew on their noses to make them swallow (a trick from giving dogs meds, I have no idea if it works in goats but I thought I'd try!). One went down with a gulp, the other chewed it up (sigh) but did swallow, so no one spit it out.

Good luck!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

So, if they chew it up, but still swallow, do I need to re-bolus them? Or should they be fine with the one? My girl just crunched hers down... :-(


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They still work fine. They may lose a bit more of it though the waste system but, it will still work essentially. There is a wives tale that if they chew it it won't work as well but, they can't really do anything to the rods. I don't even bolus it, I give it loose in a banana base. I'm not the only one who does this type of thing either. It still works just the same for me.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Good to know. Especially since both of the does I just did crunched it down like it was candy! lol!


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I just open the capsules and pour it on their grain (individually so I know how much each one is getting). They eat it right up with no problems!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

My understanding was that the copper filaments are a specific weight so that it attaches to the lining of the stomach/rumen. If they chew it the weight is such that it goes through their system without attaching to the lining. Once attached to the lining it "leaches" the copper out over an extended period of time......


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

kbluebkeman said:


> My understanding was that the copper filaments are a specific weight so that it attaches to the lining of the stomach/rumen. If they chew it the weight is such that it goes through their system without attaching to the lining. Once attached to the lining it "leaches" the copper out over an extended period of time......


I've heard that you don't want them to crunch them up also.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You try chewing up one of those rods. They can't hurt them. If you've ever looked at them you'll find that they range from powder to long rods. They are not a specific size at all.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 13, 2012)

If you have the correct gun/applicator then just coat the boluses in oil, like olive (helps them slide down and not get stuck) and make sure you push the applicator far back so the bolus goes over the back of the tongue otherwise they will just bring them back up. Follow quickly with a syringe of water, seaweed mix or whatever they like to help them swallow and make sure the bolus is completely down.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion of using a water chaser!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't use a bolus gun; I use the marshmallow trick. I take a large Kraft Jet Puffed Marshmallow, and stand it on its end. Then I take my index finger, and push a hole down the center. Be careful not to go all the way through to the end. Open the bolus capsule and pour all the little rods inside. Take the empty gelatin bolus capsule, and push back the halves so you have an empty capsule. Use the capsule as a tamper, and gently tamp down the little copper rods a bit deeper so they're no longer up at the top. Then, pinch the top sides of the marshmallow together to close and seal the rods in. Feed to goats.

I used to make marshmallow sandwiches before I came up with this marshmallow pinch pot way. It worked better for me. And a few days before you bolus, give your goats a few pinches of plain marshmallows just to make sure they like them. Sorry this has gotten so long!


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I just sprinkle a bit of dried molasses on the copper rods and they lick them up. I too have heard that it does not matter if they chew them. Either way it's still getting where it needs to be.


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Sooo, now that the goats are bolused, how often do you give it? I gave mine boluses for the first time in November. Kids at two months. It has made a HUGE difference in their FAMACHA scores. I don't want to wait too long before deciding.


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't want to wait too long before rebolusing...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Every 5-6 months, but it varies from goat to goat


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I have high iron in my water which apparently binds to copper making it less readily available. I give mine COWP every 3 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

"Heeere goat, goat, goat! Try these yummy marshmallows! ". O


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm thinking Bell spit one out on me because she's already a little rusty colored again. Ugh, she's more skittish than a deer too, so this will be fun :/ Ola, on the other hand, looks gorgeous now! Black, sleek, and super shiny!!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm DEFINITELY sticking them in marshmallows for Bell next time.


----------

